# DW 2020 Mega Prize draw



## WHIZZER

Morning all

Well the prize draw entry is now closed - we will be looking at all entries to make sure they are correct -

The draw will be posted hopefully Christmas Day - UPDATE will go live 3pm Xmas Day

we thank all the sponsors for their help with this especially this year when things have been so tough

:thumb:

winners - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423981


----------



## kingswood

thanks!

give me something to look forward to xmas day!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Good luck to all of those entrants!!!

Massive thanks once again to Detailing World and the sponsors for providing us all with the fun of the competition and also the lucky future winners!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Woo fingers crossed!

Good luck everyone! And thanks to all the donators/sponsors.


----------



## SteveW

Thanks to all involved in this, DW staff and all Sponsors. It's amazing!

Good luck everyone and hope you can all have the best Christmas you can given the circumstances


----------



## andy665

Great effort by the DW team as usual and superb generosity of the sponsors - good luck to one and all


----------



## Cookies

Thanks Whizzy, and good luck everyone!!!

Merry Christmas 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

Thanks Whizzer


----------



## dholdi

Thanks to everyone involved in this, DW staff and all the sponsors. 

It's great that this has happened again following the horrible year we've had.

Good luck everyone and hope you all have the best Xmas and New Year you can given the circumstances.

Take care


----------



## Starbuck88

Thanks again for a great year on DW. The best forum on the planet.

Well done Whizzer and all the team and thank you to all the sponsors for this fantastic opportunity.

Hope you all have a safe but happy Christmas.


----------



## Andyblue

Can only agree with you and others, extremely generous and a huge thanks to everyone involved, sponsors and all. 

Wishing everyone all the best for the festive period... :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont

As others have said, it is a pretty unique forum (in a good way), good luck all.


----------



## nbray67

Cracking effort as always Whizzer.

Merry Christmas to all DW members and the very best of luck!!


----------



## Sim

Good luck everyone. 

Fingers crossed this is the year i’ll win something!


----------



## Mark R5

Good luck everyone. Merry Christmas and lets hope for a better blummin' year eh......let's be right, could it be any worse? 

As ever, a huge well done and thank you to DW sponsors and the admin.


----------



## Darlofan

Fantastic response from sponsors yet again. Big thanks to admin guys for arranging it as well. Good luck to all who entered. :thumb:


----------



## McC

Good luck everyone! And thanks again to all those involved


----------



## polt

Once again the sponsors generosity and support for the site is phenomenal. Good luck to everyone in the draw. Hopefully a good mix of winners from new members to old.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Great work by all involved, especially in such a tricky year. It’s things like this that keep me using exclusively forum sponsors when I shop and I know I’m not the only one who does. 

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Good luck to all, and again thanks to all involved behind the scenes and huge appreciation for all those who donated towards the draw. Merry Christmas .


----------



## 350Chris

Prize announcements are something to look forward to on a locked down Christmas - Good Luck everyone!


----------



## WHIZZER

Video Will be live Xmas Day 3pm


----------



## VAG-hag

Awesome! Thanks team and of course the sponsors!

Beats Eastenders or the speach on Christmas day


----------



## rob267

I will be there at 3.00pm if i haven't fallen asleep after my Christmas dinner.🥱🥱
Thank once again to detailing world and all that help moderate 

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Head to Head with the Queen then :doublesho

"Sorry your Maj, will have to watch you on catch up, it's the DW Mega Prize draw!" :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Recorded the draw last night, good laugh and banter between myself and John (Johnnyopolis). Hopefully give you a little entertainment and more excitement than the Queen's speech :lol:


----------



## scooobydont

RandomlySet said:


> Recorded the draw last night, good laugh and banter between myself and John (Johnnyopolis). Hopefully give you a little entertainment and more excitement than the Queen's speech :lol:


It would be brilliant if she is secretly watching the draw whilst doing her speech, I wonder if she entered?


----------



## RandomlySet

scooobydont said:


> It would be brilliant if she is secretly watching the draw whilst doing her speech, I wonder if she entered?


:lol:


----------



## Cookies

scooobydont said:


> It would be brilliant if she is secretly watching the draw whilst doing her speech, I wonder if she entered?


Half way through the speech, 
pauses, 
covers the mic, 
looks off camera and shouts "Philip! Philip!! PHILIP!! I've only won a LED work light off of Detailing World." 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

RandomlySet said:


> Recorded the draw last night, good laugh and banter between myself and John (Johnnyopolis). Hopefully give you a little entertainment and more excitement than the Queen's speech :lol:


Mat its Dust Cracker Rim Cleaner ! :lol:


----------



## cangri

Good luck everyone!

Thank you all who are involved in this.


----------



## Demetrios72

Best of luck to you all!!

Thanks Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

WHIZZER said:


> Mat its Dust Cracker Rim Cleaner ! :lol:


Dust Cracker got me, but Rim Cleaner really pushed me over the edge

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250

RandomlySet said:


> Dust Cracker got me, but Rim Cleaner really pushed me over the edge


Not literally we hope

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## matt-rudd

Even still this forum going the extra mile and revealing the results on Christmas Day

Thanks to all involved


----------



## RandomlySet

Video is now live


----------



## Alan W

Congratulations to all the winners! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Lexus-is250

Always next year. 

Well done to all the winners. 

Glad I didnt win to be honest as I'd have jumped about and would have probably been sick with the amount I've stuffed in my body. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Well done to all the winners.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Omg!!! I actually won something, congrats to all the winners and sponsers.
Cannot wait to get my prizes and give my review.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Thank you to the sponsors and the organisers..well done to the winners! :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Congrats to all, another fantastic competition. Well done!


----------



## Sim

Well done all the winners


----------



## Mac-

Are we having a list or do we have to watch the video?


----------



## cangri

Well done all the winners


----------



## VAG-hag

Congratulations guys


----------



## gatecrasher3

Woohoo I've won for the first time after years of trying!

Thanks guys. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## J306TD

Congratulations everyone. Thank you to DW and the sponsors.

Matt you had me in stitches over Day 11 prize . Then Jon went. Not sure how Bill can be so serious

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

J306TD said:


> Congratulations everyone. Thank you to DW and the sponsors.
> 
> Matt you had me in stitches over Day 11 prize . Then Jon went. Not sure how Bill can be so serious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Was showing the Mrs that bit earlier. Both in stitches 😂


----------



## Schuey

I've had an awful year - glad I'm signing it off by winning something! Thanks to the sponsors and the DW team.

p.s. thanks for the laughs, Mat. You had me :lol:


----------



## shl-kelso

Had a chuckle at the video too 

Congrats to the winners, will be keen to see some reviews once the prizes are delivered.

And thanks again to all at DW and all the sponsors for being so generous with their prizes this year.


----------



## Demetrios72

Well done to all the winners

Enjoy your great prizes!! :thumb:

Thank you to DW for arranging and thanks to all of our generous sponsors !!


----------



## Cookies

Fantastic prizes and a great pressie for those who won.

Congratulations everyone, cracking vid too Matt. 

Cheers all

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

I’m yet to watch the video...

Congrats to all who have won
& thank you DW & Sponsors for the prizes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

Good on DW and the sponsors for doing this again and congratulations to all the lucky winners


----------



## straight6hatch

I won something! Prize number 2! Fantastic, thank you so much to all the sponsors! Awesome Xmas surprise.

Special shout out to Scangrip and Sonax GB. Best part of all is that I've been busting for an inspection light....turns out ones on its way to me now!


----------



## pt1

Congratulations 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Congrats guys :thumb:


----------



## graeme

Congratulations to all the prize winners some great prizes there. Well done to admin and the forum sponsors.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

Delighted to have won prize number 15 so thank you to everyone who has arranged and supported this giveaway. 13 years since I joined up and first time winner.


----------



## garage_dweller

Congratulations to the winners, I watched as far as prize 3. That was enough 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

What a way to end the day, just seen my name drawn for Prize 3. Thank you very much to the DW team, Scan Grip & Reaper Auto Industries, and all the other sponsors. Thanks also to everyone out there using the forum for making it a great place to learn new skills, and sharing experiences.

Looking forward to trying these out.

Prize 3
Scan Grip Torch mag Pen 3
Reaper Auto industries Aegis Ceramic Coating Twin pack, 5 Reaper Products and Detailing Products

Sponsored by ScanGrip and Reaper Auto Industries


----------



## fabionvieira

Wow I’ve won prize #9 can’t believe it. 
Thanks to the sponsors and everyone at detailing world. 

Prize 9

Duel auto care kit 
Rag Company towel kit


Shout out to Duel Auto Care and to The Rag Company for brightening up this strange year with these gifts. 

Congrats to all the other winners and also to everyone that participated, keep trying this was my 3 year and finally I’ve won but I feel that I’ve won long time ago when I first joined this community with all the advice and tips I got from here that just improved my detailing experience and results. Thanks to everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83

Congratulations to all the winners, fantastic prizes! :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Call me a sore loser but another year where most prizes went to people with very low post counts granted they were eligible to enter but it's a shame the members who actually use and contribute to the forum lose out 

Seems the trend every year no matter what rules are changed or added 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Jonnybbad said:


> Call me a sore loser ................


You're a sore loser …………….. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## macca666

Alan W said:


> You're a sore loser …………….. :lol:
> 
> Alan W


:lol: That made me laugh out loud Alan. The old ones are still the best :lol:


----------



## Rappy

macca666 said:


> :lol: That made me laugh out loud Alan. The old ones are still the best :lol:


Indeed :lol::lol:


----------



## tosh

I liked the video draw idea, thanks again for organising and all the hard DW work this year. 

Have a better 2021 everyone!


----------



## Naddy37

Well done to all the winners.

Hilarious when Whizzer got the call......’Read out what the prize is.....’ :lol:


----------



## paulb1976

congrats to all the winners , in a rubbish year its great that forums and its members can put a smile on peoples face  - can't wait to see the reviews


----------



## Kerr

Who won what then? Is there a list? Lucky guys who won and thanks to the sponsors who put up the prizes. 

I didn't enter this year. I've won before and I'm sure others will put their prizes to better use.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Well done to the winners. Have to admit I entered without being very active this year after life getting turned upside down in Spring.

I want to be more active next year again so here's to 2021 being hopefully a bit better :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## WHIZZER

Kerr said:


> Who won what then? Is there a list? Lucky guys who won and thanks to the sponsors who put up the prizes.
> 
> I didn't enter this year. I've won before and I'm sure others will put their prizes to better use.


We did a youtube video this year - prize 11 is worth a watch


----------



## 20vKarlos

Well done to all the winners, I enjoyed the video :thumb:


----------



## Alan C

Wow. I think I've won prize number 5.

Can't wait to get it and try all the bits out! 

Thanks to all the sponsors and Merry Christmas everyone. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

Great stuff, great watch.

Congratulations to all the winner. Fantastic idea to have it go live on Christmas afternoon to give the winners a sweet little Christmas treat.


----------



## scooobydont

Video was great to watch and certainly a different way of doing the draw. I think I prefer the drawn out daily draw as you have something to look forward to each day leading up to Xmas but totally understand why it was done this way this year and thankful that it was able to happen at all (thanks sponsors!).

Well done to the winners.


----------



## neil b

Well done to all who won the very good prizes that was up for grabs 👍🏻😁 once again thank you to all the sponsors for the prizes 😁. Oh the you tube video that was fun to watch , especially when phone a friend was used 🤣 , I thought it mite go to ask the audience in the comments section 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## saul

Well done to all the winners, some great prizes there to be had. Once again big thank you to all the sponsors and not forgetting our very own DW team.

Wishing all a Merry Christmas (what's left of it)!!


----------



## SteveW

I watched the video on Christmas afternoon and had a chuckle when Mat lost it with the Dust Cracker Rim Cleaner! :lol:

Congrats to all the winners, looking forward to the reviews


----------

